# Outfeed Table for TS



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Probably a topic on an item that's beating a dead horse, but here was my project this weekend. Pretty simple, moveable but I made this as a one-man-show to be set exactly in the same place and left there. Works great already, just right for me and the size of my shop area. It's getting crowded in there pretty fast. This all started when I had 4 leveling feet left over from my Kreg table purchase which came with locking rollers. So I decided to put them to good use make an outfeed table. Wow, what I have been missing witout one of these!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice job Steve!! Can't go wrong with an outfeed table!! Now, take and add a couple of drawers and shelfs to take more advantage of lost space!!


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Bill, I have a shelf in mind, but now that you say drawer, I think I could do a couple in addition and really gain some good storage. Nice! Thanks.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

nice.... very nice indeed


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

That's a nice TS. What's the model number?

And what's the purpose of having the middle on a hinge?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice job on the outfeed table. Love the saw! I have the same one.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

nice job on the outfeed table. not only is it more convenient, but its safety factor is what led to to build one.

btw, i have the same saw and it is a great saw for the money.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Cocheseuga said:


> That's a nice TS. What's the model number?
> 
> And what's the purpose of having the middle on a hinge?



The splitter/guard is secured with a thumbscrew, which is under the hinged part of the table, so I can remove that without moving the table to undo it. I had one project last year where I went back and forth from a regular blade to the dado quite often. The saw is a Ridgid 3650 I bought last year, the last one in box at my local HD. Love it so far, no complaints.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks all. I'm glad to know there's some other users of the same saw out there. I thought I was alone in the wilderness. That is a great saw though, isn't it? It's my pride and joy. This afternoon I walked into my shop (garage) after being on the road for work and the whole setup just caught my eye and I had to laugh! 
Very happy.... and better safe than sorry, which is the reason I decided it was time to get a decent outfeed going on.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

*update*



TwoSkies57 said:


> Nice job Steve!! Can't go wrong with an outfeed table!! Now, take and add a couple of drawers and shelfs to take more advantage of lost space!!


Done!


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Great job Steve,
I like what you did with the drawers.

Jack


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

*hi Steve*

hi Steve,

this is what i did for an outfeed table for my ridgid ts.

p.s. here is a link


YouTube - Tablesaw Outfeed Table

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZyguUCdw4s


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

scrollwolf said:


> Great job Steve,
> I like what you did with the drawers.
> 
> Jack


Thanks very much Jack. I had a bunch of left over pieces from my old kitchen, they've become workbenches, jigs, and now drawers! It's nice not to have to spend money when you don't have to.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice job Levon, yet another inovative design idea put into practice.
I had the idea of having a semi-moveable workshop when I realized it's going to be a long time before I get the shop I really want. I dedicate the garage in the summer months to tools and then bring them inside in the winter. That was one of the biggest reasons to get the 3650 was the integrated lift. Works great. 



levon said:


> hi Steve,
> 
> this is what i did for an outfeed table for my ridgid ts.
> 
> ...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

pemdas86 said:


> Done!



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:sold:


couple scraps, lil imagination and lookie at whatcha got! Very nice job Steve!!!

I give ya 2 months tops, and both of em will be filled!! Drawers are like clamps, ya never have enough...


----------



## P.Dieter (Mar 26, 2010)

pemdas86 said:


> Thanks all. I'm glad to know there's some other users of the same saw out there. I thought I was alone in the wilderness. That is a great saw though, isn't it? It's my pride and joy.


Not alone in the wilderness at all. In fact there's a whole clan here
http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=4
with lots of tips, and add ons.

I went the folding outfeed table route and router table extension with help from the ridgid forum.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

:dance3:
Thanks man!



TwoSkies57 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:sold:
> 
> 
> couple scraps, lil imagination and lookie at whatcha got! Very nice job Steve!!!
> ...


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Paul, 
Yes I do belong to that forum too. I joined when I was in the market for the table and it was very helpful to read all the user comments specifically on that one model. I love my 3650 and don't have any regrets or complaints, other than it's not a cabinet saw, but hey, it works beyond my expectations for what I need. 
I like your outfeed table, that's a great solution. I like the width of it and the router extension too. Look like lots of room to move around workpieces safely. Nice job.



P.Dieter said:


> Not alone in the wilderness at all. In fact there's a whole clan here
> http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=4
> with lots of tips, and add ons.
> 
> I went the folding outfeed table route and router table extension with help from the ridgid forum.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

Nice job,, it's a shame that you will need to remake the drawers, (front parts) that stuff will split if you look at it the wrong way.. 

=========



pemdas86 said:


> Done!


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

I was considering using something different for the fronts, but I was working with leftovers and that's all I had that would fit...for now. But I agree, this is 20+ year old particle board, not too bad though, I countersunk 1-1/4 drywall screws very carefully at all stressed angles from below and sides. Plus I don't plan on putting anthing too heavy in there, just odd bits for light occasional use. The bottom is 1/4 MDF and each drawer slides freely on a couple of runners made of melamine strips. Everything is predrilled and countersunk. Believe me BJ, I would have loved to make a 'real' drawer the right way! And maybe I still will...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

It's no big deal till you pull it out one day and all you have in your hand is the front part of the drawer.., here's a quick fix so you can still use the ones you have, just put in some 3/4" pine on the inside of the drawer, take the handles off then get some longer screw and glue and screw the pine in place and put the handles back in place ,as you can tell I have been in the same place as you 

========



pemdas86 said:


> I was considering using something different for the fronts, but I was working with leftovers and that's all I had that would fit...for now. But I agree, this is 20+ year old particle board, not too bad though, I countersunk 1-1/4 drywall screws very carefully at all stressed angles from below and sides. Plus I don't plan on putting anthing too heavy in there, just odd bits for light occasional use. The bottom is 1/4 MDF and each drawer slides freely on a couple of runners made of melamine strips. Everything is predrilled and countersunk. Believe me BJ, I would have loved to make a 'real' drawer the right way! And maybe I still will...


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Great idea. Thanks BJ. I totally agree with you, if you look at the pictures of the bottom drawer you can see where I overshot the screws and they blew through the sides a little. I repositioned, countersunk, and went real carefully from there on in.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

This is what I saw  split city 

It's almost impossible to get a screw in that stuff with out it splitting the stock,pre drilled or not..that's why many that use it will use staples and a bit of glue..

=======


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

pemdas86 said:


> Thanks very much Jack. I had a bunch of left over pieces from my old kitchen, they've become workbenches, jigs, and now drawers! It's nice not to have to spend money when you don't have to.


I did something similar with 2-worktables I built.

Jack


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

There you go! nice.



scrollwolf said:


> I did something similar with 2-worktables I built.
> 
> Jack


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm all about cheap fixes right now. 
The show title for this season's theme shoud read "Chintzy Deluxe". :laugh:

The other idea that just occured to me could be to find the right sized plastic box or drawer type at a dollar store or department store that would fit. That way you could somewhate see the interior's contents. I'll see how long it lasts and then do that repair with the longer bolts like you said. Thanks BJ, one more for the memory banks!



bobj3 said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> This is what I saw  split city
> 
> ...


----------

